# Gsd?



## Oskar's Human (Jan 22, 2014)

Okay so I was very hesitent to ask this but I got my puppy from a breeder who I have now learned was not the most trustworthy person. My vet thought he looked to "fuzzy" to be a purebred and my boyfriend was concerned about his ears. What do you think?

I am going to get a DNA test done, yes this means I was a poophead who bought an advertised GSD who was paperless. Do try and be considerate as even if he is mixed with mutt he is still my baby and is not going anywhere!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Mixed with mutt is an interesting term? And yeah he does look a little fuzzy and ears seem a little small?
He's a good looking guy did you see either of the parents?

Mutt simply means mixed breed when you have no idea, When you know what he is you can use mutt or identify him as a GSD/whatever. That's what the "Breeder" should have done.

In any case he's a handsome boy and nobody's going to poke fun at you!

And I'm certainly not the last word Mastiffs Boxers Pitts are my background GSD's,at 7 years now are new to me.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

I think he is absolutely beautiful

Face looks like a baby GSD, ears do look a little small. 

Let us know the results of DNA - how exciting


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

What a cute guy. In my very un experienced opinion I agree with Chip.ears are very small. However ive seen one or two GSDs on this forum start out with smaller sized ears. as far as coloring here's a picture of mine going through his light stage


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

We have had purebreds on the forum with ears that small to start. See what he looks like when grown up. He's cute.

The only thing I would say about the DNA test is that it will be meaningful if you verify the parents on the pedigree are the correct parents and they are registered but if it is a "tell the breed test" those are pretty worthless. Personally, I would take the money I would spend on that and buy training classes.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Looks like a GSD puppy to me. Not all of them have huge ears as a little pup.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

lhczth said:


> Looks like a GSD puppy to me. Not all of them have huge ears as a little pup.


I 100% agree, pure sable GSD to me too.

Cutie pie deserving all the love you have!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

He looks just like my (definitely purebred) sable GSD looked around 7-8 weeks of age, yours is a little lighter.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

My first impression when I saw the pic was "Sable pure-bred". 

Some pups have tiny ears, and the ears grow - some pups have huge ears, and the puppy has to catch up to the size of the ears. 

Some pups are fuzzy like that too - with GSDs, there is such a variation in coat type and color and ear size and set, hard to tell for sure if a puppy is pure bred or not. I say yes, but without papers, who knows?

Did you get to see the parents?


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I think he looks purebred. Ears do seem a little small, but like others have said, some just have smaller ears.


----------



## Oskar's Human (Jan 22, 2014)

Chip18 said:


> Mixed with mutt is an interesting term? And yeah he does look a little fuzzy and ears seem a little small?
> He's a good looking guy did you see either of the parents?
> 
> Mutt simply means mixed breed when you have no idea, When you know what he is you can use mutt or identify him as a GSD/whatever. That's what the "Breeder" should have done.
> ...


Haha yeah I was implying he could be mixed with anything for all I care


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks GSD to me. My guys ears looked pretty small when he was younger, pic on the left is 9/10 weeks, one on the right was yesterday (16 weeks old). Your boy's ears look small, but it's amazing what a few weeks of puppy growth can do. ;-)


----------



## Oskar's Human (Jan 22, 2014)

Ears are already much bigger. This was on Monday, 9 weeks old here


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

He's shaping up nicely.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

its a gsd to me at this point. My girls litter had some with little triange ears but she was the rabbit ears of the litter.


----------



## Hessa (Dec 24, 2013)

Oh yeah the ears grow quick! 
7 weeks







10 weeks 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

